# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Leucistic Shedding?

## valhalha30

How do you know if your lucy is in shed? 
Since they're white with light colored eyes, it doesn't seem easy to tell.... but are there ways to find out more easily (besides testing their attitude lol) ?

----------


## Coleslaw007

Ask them. Duh.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_Archimedes_ (05-05-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

Tried. Didn't work.
Just got a tongue flick in response.

----------

_Archimedes_ (05-05-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (05-05-2013)

----------


## Capray

Since pink belly is the increased bloodflow in the skin during shed (or something) the white pars are visibly pink.
I'm guessing a BEL in shed will appear pinkish during shed, and the eyes will still be milky

----------

valhalha30 (05-05-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

Ahhhhh.... that makes sense! 
He did look a tad pink the day before he shed.... eyes were kinda clear though... but I couldn't tell to well tbh. 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## rojarr2003

Both of mine do not turn pink, but the eyes will cloud over. There has been several times in the year I have owned them that I missed it until I find the skin in the tubs

----------

valhalha30 (05-15-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

Oh, well then it'll be like a suprise every now and then  :Razz: 

I'm ok with that lol

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Sometimes mine would turn pink from head to toe, sometimes not.  Also I would often not catch the eye clouding, so basically I would just open the tub one day to shed and poop.

----------

valhalha30 (05-16-2013)

----------


## mike689

My BELs eyes get cloudy and he gets a pink belly.

----------

valhalha30 (05-16-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

Lol pretty much sounds like what I went through. A shed and a poop not to far from it.

Waiting on the second shed here soon, I'm trying to find little tell-tale signs that he might shed. 
He's slightly pink, that's the only sign as of today.

Also, he eats 4-5 pinkies a week, should I be feeding him 2 fuzzies instead? I think he can handle it, he's nearly as wide as a small fuzzie.
I would just be fearful that his prey item might be too big... I have a female who is identical in size who eats 4-5 pinkies also, so just with her and him eating so many at one sitting, I am almost certain that they'll need fuzzies.
I just want to confirm my thinking here, should I step up to fuzzies? Maybe a mix of small, medium, and large ones to see what they can handle?

----------


## kitedemon

My bel is a royal not a rat but I suspect it is similar. Mine is very subtle, he acts well sheddy, and has a dull look. Mine also seems slightly pinker but it is subtle. It is hard to tell, in my case anyway. I have missed a shed a few times and other times noticed late into it.

----------

valhalha30 (05-28-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

Well, I thought he'd shed last week, but he didn't...

I noticed that he turns slightly pink from digestion and basking. So I was misled a bit from his behavior lol. I'm sure the longer I have him, the more keen I'll become to signs of shed and such.

One thing I really want to know and have some advice on though:
He eats 4-5 pinkies a week, should I be feeding him 2 fuzzies instead? I think he can handle it, he's nearly as wide as a small fuzzie.
I would just be fearful that his prey item might be too big... I have a female who is identical in size who eats 4-5 pinkies also, so just with her and him eating so many at one sitting, I am almost certain that they'll need fuzzies.
I just want to confirm my thinking here, should I step up to fuzzies? Maybe a mix of small, medium, and large ones to see what they can handle?

----------


## kitedemon

Personally I don't know much about rat snakes. So keep that in mind, I use a 10% body weigh guide. Little snakes I feed every 5 days and sub adults 10% every 7 days and adults less 5-8% every 7 days. Some choose to feed every 14 days 10% but it doesn't really matter that much. I prefer 7 days so all of mine are fed together. The basic idea is little ones get more sub adults a little less and adults less again.

----------

